# Help! I rescued a pigeon that flew into my glass door.



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

He or She can flap both wings and can lift off just a couple of feet - but that's it. Both wings look good - one wing isn't hanging down lower than the other. I've been watching him walk around the yard and he looks pretty perky. His eyes are clear. I called a few vets, and they want to put him down! I've had him for 2 days now, and picked up a big cage for him to recuperate in so he'll have a safe place to sleep and hang out in when I'm not home for him to be out in the yard. Can anyone advise me on what I should be doing? I hope I have not caused ecological disaster by being kind to this sweet birdee.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

no way, where do you live??? maybe there is a rehabber in your area.
you did the right thing


----------



## Eyla (Feb 9, 2009)

If his eyes are clear he should be o k. i took a wodcock to humane Socirty=same situation; At first they thought he would be ok after a few days, But then they saw the blood spot in his eye which indicated internal bleeding. They told me that when  birds fly inro glass, this often happens especially woodcocks with long beak. pigeons do not have long beak.

I found my pet pigeon of 5 years when she was half dead -could not fly=cut on back, during cold winter. With a warm place and good nutrition she healed within weeks. great flyer now=she lives on my enclosed porch except in Jan and feb in a very large cage in house.She is very happy and very healthy looking and beautiful. A few times I accidentally left the porch door wide open for maybe 10 minutes, She has no desire to go out. She plays with her toys, rings her bells all day. I need to make sure she is not able to look out windows in Jan and Feb. She gets VERY upset at the sight of snow since she was stranded in snow.

Blessings To You


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this needy bird and giving it a safe haven and time to mend.

You absolutely did the right thing.

Most importantly...is the bird eating and drinking? 

Follow this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

The bird may have another health issue going on that needs tending to and that may be why it flew into the glass door, or he needs more time to recooperate.

Can you tell us where you are located, perhaps we can help you find some help for the bird?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you, and thank you for helping one of God's creatures!

Pigeons, as they exist today, are exactly like the feral cats everywhere, because humans raised and spread them. You cannot disturb any 'natural order' here, I feel that pigeons are a human's responsibility just as much as the feral cats are. If they get hurt, we should help them if we have the chance.

In fact, pigeons were tamed centuries before cats, that is why even the 'wild' ones can so readily make friends with us. When hurt, some wild pigeons even seek out humans to care for them!

Make sure your new friend has plenty of tasty seeds to eat. They like un-popped popcorn kernals, sunflower seeds, and wild bird seed mixes from the store. Check to make sure the seeds do not have holes in them, that means some little bug has already eaten it!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i've never understood why people dislike pigeons so much aside from the poop, which really shouldn't be a problem to anyone unless it's in a spot where it builds up, then its the humans fault for not making those areas inaccessible to wildlife.
they are very sweet non aggressive birds, they don't do any harm to anyone or any other animals. unlike other non native birds (in the usa) which destroy nests and kill young of other native birds.
its the fault of humans that they are living in most areas that are non native to them, so they are part of our world now forever and we should give them the care they need when they need it just like any other wild animal in distress, they belong to us all.


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

*Rescuing Mr. Pigeon who flew into my door...*

Hi everyone, I live outside of Las Vegas in Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

*More facts about Mr. Pigeon and the door...And the Hawk who scared him.*

A Cooper's Hawk was sitting on the wall when this pigeon flew into the door. I'm thinking the hawk scared the pigeon and he flew as fast as he could in any direction, which was my door. Today is day 3, and the pigeon has clear eyes, is eating and drinking, and I have been letting him out to walk around and flap while my dog (who knows to protect him) and I keep and eye on him. However, just now he was out of the cage and the hawk came back to his spot on the wall. I scopped up Mr. P, who was trembling, and put him back in his deluxe bird condo-like cage. It looks like he's missing some feathers off of his right wing in the back. It is my goal to get this guy up and flying again - he flaps well and can lift off about a foot or two. I am really grateful for advice, as I want to do the right thing for him. He looks too perky and intelligent to be put down!


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you for the vote of confidence! Not much luck finding a rehab place, but there's one place left on the list to check (my project for today).
xx
Kim


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Already I am amazed at how smart this guy is. Never having much experience with pigeons before, it is easy to see this fellow is intelligent and curious. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you for the great dining suggestions for my new pal. xxx, Kim


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> i've never understood why people dislike pigeons so much aside from the poop, which really shouldn't be a problem to anyone unless it's in a spot where it builds up, then its the humans fault for not making those areas inaccessible to wildlife.
> they are very sweet non aggressive birds, they don't do any harm to anyone or any other animals. unlike other non native birds (in the usa) which destroy nests and kill young of other native birds.
> its the fault of humans that they are living in most areas that are non native to them, so they are part of our world now forever and we should give them the care they need when they need it just like any other wild animal in distress, they belong to us all.


Well said. I agree 100%!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like to me you're doing just fine without a rehabber, however, if you REALLY want to take the bird to someone who WILL take care of it, try contacting this member by PM or email. Someone here might have his phone number.......I don't.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=3898


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sounds like you like him and he likes you back!! if you wish to rehabilitate him you can legally do it.
i wouldn't let him outside until he is 100 percent, those hawks are faster than your dog any day and he's a sitting duck without his ability to fly.
try to get a look at his wing with the missing feathers, try to see if they are broken or all the way out. 
try to feel his keel bone to see if he's underweight. how do his poops look?
i looked around online and didn't find many rehabbers i'll try another search in a little while.
it could take some time to grow those feathers back in, u ready for a pigeon roomate??


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

THANK YOU, DEAR ALTGIRL35, FOR TELLING ME ABOUT HOW FAST THE HAWK IS!! I am so grateful to know that! Um, what is a keel bone? I will research that ASAP. His poops look normal green and white, and I'll give his wing a good look over (though I'm not really sure what I'm looking for but I'll do a thorough search for missing and/or broken feathers). Should I move his wing around to check for pain? Would he make a peep noise if it hurts?

Yes, I am 100% committed to getting this guy up and flying, and if that doesn't work out, than he is most welcome to live out his days with us.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

he won't really let you know if it hurts, you can feel each wing and carefully compare it to the other side, just feel each bone then find the same bone on the other wing and see if it feels the same, do the same with the joints.
you can flex them and see if they are same also.
you can see the keel bone in the pic, when you feel it he should have muscle on either side, it should start next to the keel bone but not on and slowly curve back to his sides. humped out like a breast with cleavage then he's fat, if it is very sharp to where you can actually pinch it or it feels like it's protruding then he's thin.
look at his good wing and see where the big feathers meet the skin for reference,then try to look where he should have feathers on the other wingtill you see his skin, his primaries or flight feathers will be under all those little short ones, sometimes i use a rattail comb to lift them.
just look to see if there are little stick like feathers there, if they are broken like that you may need more advice, i get reluctant on pulling broken flight feathers if i don't have to, if not done properly you can break the wing, larger birds primaries are sometimes attached to the bone and it's very painful and dangerous to pull them. if they are broken it could take months for them to regrow, if they came out completly he should start regrowing them real soon.
i use a towel sometimes if they want to wiggle alot and just wrap him up and keep out the wing you want to look at, sometimes covering his face will ease some stress for him.
if he starts to breath heavy, stop and give him a couple of hours before you mess with him anymore, 
let us know what you feel 
let me know what you find


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Altgirl35, should I cover his cage up at night with a blanket? His 'nest' is a sturdy box cut down to slightly bigger than he is, with clean towels in it enough to where he sort of feels hidden and secure.


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

On behalf of Mr. Pigeon, my husband, our dog Jaeger and myself, we thank you Altgirl 35, from the bottom of our hearts! We really truly thank you!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

no problem!! covering him might help reduce any stress he may be feeling, i usually cover the wild guys at night, hows his appetite??


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

I am happy to know the cover I've put over his cage at night is stress reducing for him. I saw him eating and drinking yesterday - I wasn't home much today to watch him- though when I cleaned his cage up I saw his food was lower and so was his water. I'll be home tomorrow to keep an eye on him, and will check his keel and wing as you so kindly provided me all that great info. His buddies have been around (I feed them, alas that must have brought the hawk) hopefully providing moral support. I'll give you a full report in the morning. Many, many thanks! I would be 'flying blind' without your help.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay, i'll try to check in here tommorrow to see what you find out about him. your a good soul to help him


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Jodi,

Your AMAZING....and have a great heart to help! SEE !!!I knew you be of help on some of these posts.... It is admirable what you do. Just wanted to say Thanks...

Jenn


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

thanx : ), how's he doin kim?


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there, I must say this is one beautiful pigeon. I did the check on him, and in my opinion he's a prime specimen. Only one thing I noticed when he had his morning walk around the yard - it's his left wing that seems to be about 1/2" lower than the right one. His right wing is missing a few big feathers, but I only know that because I found 5 big feathers on the side of the house where he was hanging out for a while after the crash. I think his weight is perfect and he really seems in proportion. He flapped a few times and lifted off about a foot, but now I'm not so sure that's a good thing for him to do if he's got a little broken bone in that left wing. Also, he's got a great appetite and is drinking his water. Poops look normal (by normal I mean not runny). I've been sitting outside talking to him, and he looks at me and seems very interested and alert. And You are the good soul to help me. (Also I got a shower curtain for his cage in case it rains)


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh boy it does sound like he has an injured wing can you tell where it's drooping.
if you think of a wing like a human arm, shoulder, elbow, and wrist can you tell where its drooping??
can you afford to pay for a vet visit??? he may need it wrapped.
depending on the injury will determine what kind of wrap he needs or if he needs it wrapped around body
it's not easy to get it just right, and sometimes they just fall over if it's not done right
http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm
http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hopefully it not close to his joint or at the joint, most of the time those are very difficult to heal and have them fly again.
really check that drooping wing, if the bone was exposed (compound fracture) at all he is at high risk for infection, and he may never be able to fly again


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

You know, I don't want to mess with him any more for a little while, but maybe a trip to the vet is the way to go. I felt his wings and they felt the same to me on both sides (because I don't really know what to look for) - there's nothing protruding and I didn't see any cuts but he's got SO many feathers. 5 of his pigeon friends are sitting on the wall talking to him right now. Yep, he's going to the vet tomorrow. I think we'll all feel better that way.


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks like the droop is at the very end of his wing, or his 'wrist'. That seems to be the only part that is lower then the other wing, but he's going to the vet tomorrow no matter what, because I'm sure it hurts him. Poor guy!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

good! the vet will know, and the wrist in general is better than up higher. even if it's not perfect perfect he should be able to fly, he may not steer at well, but it wouldn't make him unreleaseable


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll let you know what happens at the vet tomorrow! Mr. Pigeon said to thank you very much.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Just to add a few things,

I'm pretty sure if his wing is broken, that you wouldn't want him flying around. I'm sure others with experience in this will be around to help you as well.. But for now, I'd keep him quite.

IMO- I would suggest posting a few pictures of the wing.... for those that have the experience, to look at.

You could also follow this thread that had been previously posted... maybe you can find some info. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/help-needed-with-injured-wing-31264.html?highlight=broken+wing
Also, with the possibility of a broken wing, Please do not let him outdoors in that condition... If you turn your back for 2 seconds and a predator sees him, he is a SITTING duck, with no way to FLY off!


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Will do! It's raining here now and his deluxe bird-condo cage has a new shower curtain over it to keep him dry, so no picture taking for a bit. And no more supervised walks / flaps around the yard. I wish I could give him a tylenol (just kidding) and I'm sure the vet will have him fixed up tomorrow. I don't know what I would have done without you guys and this great website! xxx Kim


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Is it an avain vet that he will see tomorrow????


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Kim.

Also, I think you need to consider bringing the cage indoors until he is feeling better. I have this mental picture of the poor pijie being in the rain and not feeling well. The warmth would be helpful.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i agree, especially if it's cold at all, nobody i get stays outside this time of year but i'm in mass and it's flippin cold and rainy.


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes. I plan to call the guy at the exotic bird sanctuary for an avian vet (he sold me this big cage for $20 and seems like a guy who would know) since our dog's vet receptionist was in favor of putting him down.


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Will do. He's coming in.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi kim, any news on your boy??


----------



## Kim A. (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, yes, the doctor gave him the once-over and pronounced him 'almost' sound. He thinks his wing will be fine in a couple of months and that limited exercise, i.e. one walk around the yard every day or 2, is good. I am hugely relieved it's nothing serious. Mr. Pigeon seems to have really settled in, too. And the same 5 of his Pigeon friends visit every day. I never noticed the beautiful colors in their feathers before this! So, I'd say things are good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so glad he's going to be okay. Cute that his friends visit him. You're going to missed them all when he is well enough to leave, believe me.The more you get to know them, the more they grow on you. You'll see! LOL. Maybe he'll come back to visit, with his buddies.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We would love to have the vet's name and number for our resource list.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yay!! so glad nothing broken, i always so feel bad for them when they need the to have a wing wrap, i can tell they hate it so much, almost to the point of humiliation
good job!!!


----------

